# T. sinensis



## ishuku (Jul 7, 2007)

These guys hatched in late April (actually, hatched all over my dorm room--long story) and have been reared indoors.

Egg cases. Gave most of them away to friends







L7s






I spent like five minutes snapping my fingers in front of this dude trying to get a threat posture. No luck






L7 getting ready to molt...(taken a few minutes ago)


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful, but these will probably be moved to the photo section. And you'll want to introduce yourself into the introduction forum.


----------



## ishuku (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought this was the photo section?


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

What the heck happened?! First I'm in the nymph section, then as soon as I click a post I'm in the photo section?! Sorry, ishuku. Something's happened to either the server, or my computer, my bad.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 7, 2007)

i like it!

wonderful red color and a sharp good looks

mmyes :wink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 8, 2007)

Clear pics hows the shedding one doing?


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

Lovely photos  

Nice work.


----------



## ishuku (Jul 8, 2007)

It went well! I have my first adult! I'm so happy...*sniff*











For a while I was really confused as to where the wings were...And then...






1st meal as an adult  Tucking into a fat female Lymantria dispar (I collect the pupae around where I'm working this summer...I hate these moths, I'm allergic to them...)


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 8, 2007)

Does he have a girlfriend :wink: ?


----------



## ishuku (Jul 8, 2007)

> Does he have a girlfriend :wink: ?


I have one more subadult, but I think it's another male


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 8, 2007)

oh


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Glad you raised them all the way to adult.  

By the way, where do you go to school?


----------



## ishuku (Jul 10, 2007)

Wesleyan, in CT


----------

